# Lower back exercises to ease pain



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

So I have pulled a muscle or something doing dead lifts recently. Its not agonising but hurts when my back isnt erect.

Are there any exercises I can do to over-compensate for it?


----------



## mossy1466868045 (Jan 3, 2014)

I think I would be resting it and getting it right first. Worth finding out what is wrong, don't mess with a bad back!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Plenty of rest dude, and have someone check your form?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Does it stiffen up when not doing anything or not

I'd be doing some mobility work if it stiffens up

Also if it's better when erect, then i'd keep your core switched on by 20%

Although, I think the advice to get it checked out is right, after all backs can be funny things, although fear the doc may just say rest as being the easy option for them.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks plod. Na it dont stiffen up. 90% of the time its fine. Just when i kinda arch out lowerback it hurts.

My gp especially swears by painkillers and antibiotics as a cure for all problems known to man. So ive requested going private. Like you said; backs are funny things


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine aches for a day or so when I go heavier or go for too many reps with a weight that I'm not used to. I do some body weight hyper extensions before and after as a warm up and down nowadays and this helps me avoid strains but also a mirror to check form in the gym is handy too.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd be tempted to do some slow roll backs and some slow shoulder bridges if they don't cause you any pain


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent response guys. Will do this on wednesday


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

i like laying back on a swiss ball until my back kinda cracks&#8230; probably does nothing for your problem, but i enjoy doing it.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

is the crack meant to be a good thing?!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Give this a little watch and see if it tickles your fancy!

Joe D's "Limber 11" (flexibility routine) - DeFranco's Training


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

The crack is not something you should be looking for. It doesn't mean you've done anything bad but a fully functioning back does not make noises like that ordinarily.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Kneeling on the floor then flopping your body over your legs(in a controlled manner), arms out in front is a good stretch for the upper and lower back however I would check your spinal alignment during exercises like squats and DL, and how you sit in every day life before doing anything else. Lot of damage is done away from the weight rack.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't quote me on this but......

Our vertebrae in our spines will fuse together if we don't maintain flexibility in our back (It feels like a few in my lower back personally as it shows when doing roll backs and rolling back up again)

Thus I would suggest the 'crack' is possibly them 'un-fusing'


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Kneeling on the floor then flopping your body over your legs(in a controlled manner), arms out in front is a good stretch for the upper and lower back however I would check your spinal alignment during exercises like squats and DL, and how you sit in every day life before doing anything else. Lot of damage is done away from the weight rack.


Sounds like child's pose in Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Some other suggestions:

Cat stretch - on all fours, and arch your back up and down

Forgot name of this one but, Lie on your back and pull knees up to your chest and wrap arms around and lift upper body, which will naturally arch your back, then gently roll around on your back which gives a massaging effect.

Also on your back, knees bent, feet flat on floor, keep knees together and slowly drop to one side then the other. Keep shoulder blades on the floor throughout. Also to go one stage further, turn your neck in the opposite way to your knees, which will increase the stretch further.

Spinal twists can be done seated as well. Sit on floor, one leg outstretched, the other pull knee up to chest, then lift it over the other leg, so foot flat on floor, opposite arm wrapped around knee, the other arm behind you, and twist to look behind you, hold for 10-15secs, then turn the other way swapping arms over so to face the other way. Repeat for each leg.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the chiropractor. I thought I was 5'10 since I was 15 but a few years ago I was getting medicals and was 5'9 which I thought was odd.

As time passed I started having back trouble, this was after stopping training so unrelated, so I went to a chiropractor and he did his thing. I was uncomfortable for the next 3 days as he said I'd be but after that I felt like a was 10 foot tall because my spine had been realigned and I was able to stand up properly for the first time in a couple of years, and I was 5'10 again too!

If you hurt a muscle group you'd go to a physio, think of the chiropractor being a physio for your back.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd get to a sport therapist to get to the bottom of the exact issue.

"Cracking" is just gas moving about the synovial fluid in the joint.

The fusing that Plod mentions is Ankylosing Spondylitis

Ankylosing Spondylitis | University of Maryland Medical Center


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for your responses. Yeh i got an appointment with a back specialist next week through bupa. Lets see what he says


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah I've had help from Chiro plus biomechanics coach. I had the appearance of a 'fused' lower spine because of the way I'd been holding myself and also not engaging glutes.

Be wary of back specialists, I'm not convinced many are of any use.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Here are few back exercises like Bottom to heels stretch,Knee rolls,Back extensions to reduce pain.

Bodybuilding.com - Build A Massive Back: 5 Must-Do Back Moves


----------



## Alladin (Mar 26, 2012)

Back hyper-extensions body weight or weighted are good, but most gyms do not have a dedicated machine for this. You can improvise using the leg press machine, but it put a lot of strain on the back, hams and knees where not required.


----------

